# Has anyone oredered from www.factorynissanparts.com



## boyle119 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am about to purchase rims for a 2005 Maxima SE, 18" alloys from FactoryNissanParts.com. Has anyone ordered from this site before? Is it quality?


----------

